
Google removing ability to disable Nest camera status light - mintone
https://9to5google.com/2019/08/14/google-nest-camera-light/
======
mintone
I've spoken to Nest support and have been told that "this is because of the
migration" (I assume, and the article confirms, this is to Google).

What do we do when a feature of a product is removed at will after purchase?

